
Federal Cops Without Badges, Coming Soon to a City Near You? - fortran77
https://www.cato.org/blog/federales-without-badges-coming-city-near-you
======
NotSammyHagar
That's pretty much just feels like lawless invasion of cities for political
purposes, with very light justification. It can't continue, but it is! Today
expanding.

